# Soy milk?



## Kateri (Nov 21, 2001)

I've heard that soy milk might not be healthy but I don't know why. My dd drinks about 3 cups a day. Anybody know anything about this?


----------



## robynberkley (Nov 27, 2001)

My understanding is the concern is for post-menopausal women who have never drank soy milk before. Apparently some of the isoflavones emulate estrogen so that may be an issue. Our 4 1/2 year old has been drinking soy milk for years (since she was about 18 months...before that breastmilk, then rice milk because of our concern for allergies). She is as addicted to her soy milk in the morning as we are as adults to our caffeine...!!!









Cheers...Robyn


----------



## Kateri (Nov 21, 2001)

My little one is addicted too. I certainly wouldn't want to take it away from her so it's a relief to hear that it's probably not an issue for her. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## robynberkley (Nov 27, 2001)

No problem...if I happen to hear any different I'll be sure to repost...

Cheers...Robyn


----------



## mamajoy (Dec 2, 2001)

There's a relatively new book out called "Nourishing Traditions" by Lynn Fallon which discusses the possible problems with soy products, among other things. Unfortunately, I can't remember what it said about soy. The book is very interesting, though.


----------



## Kateri (Nov 21, 2001)

I'll have to check out that book. Thanks.


----------



## Kelakemama (Nov 19, 2001)

My DS drinks soy milk instead of cows milk. I feel that the risks of cow's milk far outweighs any of soymilk. I have heard of problems with soymilk, but I just have to wonder who is funding the research. The dairy industry will stop at nothing to keep their yucky stuff on the tables of our society.


----------



## stella (Nov 25, 2001)

i haven't heard anything bad about soy milk -- just that some kids have allergies to soy in general. my 2 yo dd loves soy milk & being vegan, i do not give her cow's. we get the refrigerated (vs aceptic container) kind because it has about half the amount of grams of sugar in it per serving and is enriched which calms my nutritional fears (dd nurses and doesn't eat much!)
the bad things i heard about soy related to supplements only. it was misleading because i heard "limit the amount of soy protein per day to no more than X amount of grams" but when i researched it i found out that publicized studies pertained to supplements only, not soy from whole foods.


----------



## mamajoy (Dec 2, 2001)

Kateri, here is an article by Lynn Fallon that pretty much states what is in her book, I think.

http://www.mercola.com/2000/jan/16/s..._unhealthy.htm

I agree that the dairy industry uses underhanded tactics and is very powerful. However, the people I know who are anti-soy are also anti-dairy industry. (I'm talking about dh's nutritionist and the people who go to him.) They do drink raw milk, however. (Definitely not supported by the dairy industry.) I really don't know the answer to all of this and it concerns me. My daughter likes tofu and it is easy to fix and convenient because it keeps in the refrigerator for quite awhile. I don't really want to give it up, but I worry about what I read.








:


----------



## NaturalJoy (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi, we just had an interesting conversation about soy on a Yahoo board I take part in. Here are some links that were shared regarding the dangers/drawbacks of soy:

http://www.westonaprice.org/soy/soy_alert.html

http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~pcaffell/soya_toxins.htm

http://www.second-opinions.co.uk/vegetarian.html

This last one has a great deal of controversial stuff in it about the drawbacks of vegetarianism. I do not post it to cause debate about the pros/cons of eating meat, but only because toward the bottom there is a heading called Soy Milk for Children that you might find of interest.

And finally, here is a link by Eden Foods (makes EdenSoy milk) that talks about the debate and its merits.

http://www.bifa-15.com/info/03072001.html

I cannot attest to the validity of any of this. It is only information that was shared by another mom on another board I take part in. She knows much about nutrition as her dd has severe food allergies, so she does *a lot* of research about food and diets in general.


----------



## Robyn j (Dec 15, 2001)

Does anyone know anything about carrageenan in soy milk? I read somewhere the other day that it was a potential carcinogen, and it's in our soy milk. Of course I can't find where or what I read this in, but it is really bugging me! My daughter and I have both been drinking soymilk for over two years, and I have been drinking it while I am pregnant... Anyway, I switched us over to rice milk, but it just isn't the same (although it is carrageenan free).


----------



## mamachiquita (Dec 13, 2001)

carrageenan is a stablizer and thickener derived from seaweed, and all of the books that I've checked list it as a safe ingredient.


----------



## Kateri (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks for all the info and links! I haven't had a chance to check any of it out yet. With a new babe in arms I'm not sure when I'll get that chance. In the meantime, I plan on switching my Lucy to rice milk. My mom's complaint with rice milk is the high glycemic index. Weight problems shouldn't be a concern with my dd but teeth problems leading from high glycemic index foods might be. However, I'd rather take that sort of risk than the possible risks associated with soy milk. so until I can do the research, she'll be drinking rice milk. Gosh, I hope she likes it.


----------

